# Sofronitsky CDs



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Can anyone help please, 
I have been given a 2 CD set [ Russian Piano School, Volume 5: Vladimir Sofronitsky ] they are perfect but have no cover. Track details missing Mozart Chopin etc


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This link may have it.

http://www.amazon.com/Russian-Piano-School-Sofronitsky-Rachmaninov/dp/B000001HBW


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks I have been there but I am looking for track timings and a little more detail


----------



## Emerson (Jun 4, 2010)

If you stick the discs into your computer's CD drive and load an app that accesses the public-use CD database, the track names along with times will come up -- I just tried it with these discs.

Meanwhile, I'm attaching image files made from those displays. (My app doesn't produce copy-able text.)

Recording data:

CD1 (all), CD2, tr. 1-8, Moscow, Small Hall of the Tchaikovsky Conservatoire, 13.5.1960, live
CD2, tr. 9-12, Moscow 2.12.1946
CD 2, tr. 13-20, Moscow, Scriabin Museum, 1953, live
Mono recordings. CDs released 1995.

Emerson.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Emerson said:


> If you stick the discs into your computer's CD drive and load an app that accesses the public-use CD database, the track names along with times will come up -- I just tried it with these discs.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm attaching image files made from those displays. (My app doesn't produce copy-able text.)
> 
> ...


As William Barrington-Coupe cringes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Emerson said:


> If you stick the discs into your computer's CD drive and load an app that accesses the public-use CD database, the track names along with times will come up -- .


That sounds good can you advise of a program, thanks


----------



## Emerson (Jun 4, 2010)

Andante said:


> That sounds good can you advise of a program, thanks


(You opened the images, right? Because they contain everything you'll get with the method I'm suggesting.)

iTunes will do it, and so will most any program used for "ripping" audio off of CDs. If you were copying a CD by means of your computer, what program would you use, if any? It probably has a feature that will handle this. With the disc loaded, look under "File" or "Compact Disc," or "Tools," something like that....

Emerson.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Emerson I will try and thanks again


----------

